# What timer do YOU use?



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 25, 2009)

I was just curious who uses what, since I don't have access to CCT because I don't have a cord and I was just wondering in general.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 25, 2009)

you don't need a cord for CCT...
I'll use any timer available...except a stopwatch


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 25, 2009)

qqTimer.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 25, 2009)

@Waffle - Yes you do? I thought you have to connect your speedstacks timer to the computer.. If not, then it's not working on my computer, and I don't know if Vista has anything to do with it..


----------



## Muesli (Sep 25, 2009)

A mixture of Rubetimer.com and Cubetimer.com.

Depends on how I feel. I've downloaded CCT before and I didn't like it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mainly qq and stackmat timer.
Followed by Blah's timer.
Followed by CCT.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 25, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> @Waffle - Yes you do? I thought you have to connect your speedstacks timer to the computer.. If not, then it's not working on my computer, and I don't know if Vista has anything to do with it..



There's a use keyboard feature located in the top left. The spacebar replaces the stackmat, just like in cubetimer or any other keyboard timer.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 25, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> @Waffle - Yes you do? I thought you have to connect your speedstacks timer to the computer.. If not, then it's not working on my computer, and I don't know if Vista has anything to do with it..



there's a button that says use keyboard timer...and I'm running vista and there's no issue.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 25, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Mainly qq and stackmat timer.
> Followed by Blah's timer.
> Followed by CCT.



Ditto.


----------



## phases (Sep 25, 2009)

Anytime I'm at a computer, be it work, home, or at my neighbors with her laptop, CCT.

Otherwise I just use a stopwatch on my phone or my wife's iTouch, Cubingtimer I think it's called. Not sure..


----------



## blade740 (Sep 26, 2009)

qqtimer with stackmat here.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 26, 2009)

qqtimer or CCT.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, I use alot.

When I'm not at home and without my stackmat, I use cubetimer.com.
When I am at home and my stackmat timer is nearby, I use that + CCT.
If I am lazy, I use CCT.
If I am doing odd puzzles (siamese cube), I use qqtimer.
Yeah.


----------



## blah (Sep 26, 2009)

I think I have a right to be angry.


----------



## Thomas09 (Sep 26, 2009)

Cubemania. Just for the fact that you can see your progress and you can compare with other people.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 26, 2009)

blah said:


> I think I have a right to be angry.


Don't worry. I use yours for BLD, and if I'm doing big averages.
If I do an average of 100, or if it's late at night, I like the color of yours, because it doesn't distract me from the cube, and I like how everything is set up. 

But yeah. Your timer should've been on the list!


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oops, sorry blah. I completely forgot about your timer. It's a very nice timer, I even use it myself. :fp

A thousand sorries, blah.


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

I use the good old first generation speed stacks timer. I got speedstacks for my birthday a few years ago. I didn't even want it. xD


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

i used to use cct, but i have no stackmat, so i just switched to cubetimer]


----------



## blah (Sep 26, 2009)

Chillax people, just kidding 

My timer has loads of bugs, even if you don't realize it. Yeah I said that, just being honest, that's all. I'm rewriting the whole thing from scratch right now, but it's been put on hold for more than a week  In the meantime, I really _wouldn't_ recommend my timer because there's a chance it might miscalculate your average or something and make you think you're slower or faster than you really are  It's kinda embarrassing that such a bug can even exist


----------



## ianini (Sep 26, 2009)

I use a stackmat timer because i hate using a spacebar and qqtimer to input the times.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 26, 2009)

Cubetimer, but I rarely time myself.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Sep 26, 2009)

I like cubetimer, its very simple!


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

SPACEBAR FTW(until i try stackmats)


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 26, 2009)

I voted CCT because I think it's the best, but I can't use it right now because I have a Mac.


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 26, 2009)

CCT + Stackmat Timer


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 26, 2009)

Seems to me that CCT is beating everything, but mine gets an error when it loads up. I'll get the two cube people but then it crashes..


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Seems to me that CCT is beating everything, but mine gets an error when it loads up. I'll get the two cube people but then it crashes..



redownload?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2009)

did you keep CCT with all the other folders in it?


----------



## Edmund (Sep 26, 2009)

Cubemania/qqTimer. Lots of times I'll use the qqTimer 2x2 scrambles but input on Cubemania.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll try again....

EDIT: HOLY CHEEZ! IT WORKS!


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 26, 2009)

CCT/Blah's timer for 3x3 - 5x5 (CCT if I do long averages)
Blah's timer for BLD (a definite must!)
qqTimer for 2x2 (gotta love optimal scrambles!)

I rarely use my stackmat..my speaker makes weird sounds when it's connected to my PC and I will have to mute it. Anyone else have the same problem? (off topic )


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 26, 2009)

cubetimer, jnet cube. Cant use CCT in mac


----------



## Raffael (Sep 26, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> CCT/Blah's timer for 3x3 - 5x5 (CCT if I do long averages)
> Blah's timer for BLD (a definite must!)
> qqTimer for 2x2 (gotta love optimal scrambles!)
> 
> I rarely use my stackmat..my speaker makes weird sounds when it's connected to my PC and I will have to mute it. Anyone else have the same problem? (off topic )



I got a similar problem, only that it's kinda the other way round:
cct does strange things when I got my stackmat and speakers connected at the same time.

Anyway, I use:
cubemania most of the time.(though i usually time with stackmat and then type in the time)
cct when cubemania is offline.
my ppc when i'm not at home. (Mobile cube scrambler and spb time)


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 27, 2009)

I use rubetimer and CCT.


----------



## reghrhre (Sep 27, 2009)

I use CCT most of the time. But sometimes I use cubemania to see my progress.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 27, 2009)

i currently use cubmania now, i wish i could change my vote


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 27, 2009)

I did use Cubetimer.com for 6x6 and 7x7, but now I'm consistently below 10 mins I just use Stackmat Timer.


----------



## panyan (Sep 27, 2009)

blah said:


> Chillax



best word ever 

ONTOPIC: qqtimer


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 27, 2009)

I use CCT mostly (keyboard timer mode) as it works well on my EeePC 701 (a Xandros variant) and various desktop machines (XP, Vista, Debian, Kubuntu) at work and home. I use a StackMat timer when out and about and always for Magic!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 27, 2009)

microwave timer anyone??


----------



## elcarc (Sep 28, 2009)

uggh, switched back to cct


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 28, 2009)

I mostly use cubetimer.com, but sometimes I use CuTiDS.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Oct 9, 2009)

It looks like CCT w*o*n. I myself now use QQtimer, as it pwns.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 9, 2009)

CCT


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 9, 2009)

Why does everyone use CCT? Just for the stackmat compatability, or does it have other features that you find helpful?
I've tried it a few times, but I just can't see the appeal of it. First off its written in java and has an atrocious non-standard interface. It's completely unusable on my netbook because it doesn't fit on my small screen size. (come on, its a freaking TIMER, it needs more than 1024x600?? Seriously?) Because it uses a nonstandard interface, it's not particularly user-friendly, so it might require a bit of time and effort to learn how to use.
What of it do people like?
(not trying to put the app down really, I just want to see if there's something I'm missing)


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 9, 2009)

I like Qqtimer...

[Off-topic... sort of] Is CCT available for Mac???[/Off-topic... sort of]


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 9, 2009)

Jnet and Stackmat.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 9, 2009)

QQ, then Speedstacks.


----------

